# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Noviembre dejó casi el doble de lluvia de lo habitual, pero la sequía aún persiste

## sergi1907

Vie, 09/12/2011

Heraldo de Aragón
Las precipitaciones caídas a principios de noviembre dieron un respiro al campo y a los pantanos aragoneses, pero no han sido suficientes. Aunque el mes pasado dejó casi el doble de lluvias de lo habitual, la sequía persiste en gran parte de la Comunidad: los embalses del Aragón, el Gállego, el Cinca y el Aguas Vivas aún están en niveles de alerta, y los del Huerva siguen en situación de emergencia. Además, las estimaciones de la CHE indican que la reserva de nieve es la mitad que la de hace un año. 

 Todavía hay tiempo para que el panorama cambie, pero los regantes de los sistemas más afectados por la falta de agua vuelven a estar «muy preocupados» porque desde mediados de noviembre apenas ha llovido y, sobre todo porque no está nevando. «La nieve que cae en diciembre es la que se deshiela en mayo y la que permite llegar al verano con los pantanos llenos», recuerdan. 

 El déficit de precipitaciones comenzó hace casi un año, pero fue a partir de mayo cuando la escaLas pistas de Formigal, ayer. La falta de nieve hace que en pleno puente de diciembre Formigal presente este aspecto. Solo lo más apasionados por el esquí se acercaron para subir a pie hasta las zonas altas. 

 A esta situación hay que sumarle el mal inicio de la temporada de nieve, que por ahora ha impedido que las estaciones de esquí -salvo Cerler- abran para este puente y que puede empezar a condicionar los riegos del año que viene. Según las estimaciones de la CHE, las reservas de nieve actuales rondan los 270 hectómetros cúbicos ), justo la mitad que las que (hm había hace un año. «Salvo sorpresa, habrá prorrateos» A finales de octubre, cuando empezó a llover, los regantes celebraron el cambio de tendencia. Ahora, vuelven a estar preocupados. «Salvo sorpresa mayúscula, la campaña que viene habrá que hacer prorrateos -sostiene el presidente de Riegos del Alto Aragón, César Trillo-. No quiero ser alarmista porque todavía puede pasar de todo, pero las estadísticas dicen que si a estas alturas del año los embalses están así y aún no ha nevado, es casi seguro que tendremos problemas». 

 Trillo recuerda que «lo ideal» sería que los pantanos del Gállego y el Cinca lleguen a Navidad de reservas. Sin con unos 950 hm embargo, en la actualidad solo almacenan unos 550. «Se pueden llenar con las nevadas o con las lluvias de la primavera, pero no es lo habitual», insiste. 

 Los embalses del Aragón, el Gállego, el Cinca y el Aguas Vivas están en alerta, y los del Huerva siguen en emergencia .

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/100859

----------


## REEGE

Parece increíble... con las peazo lluvias que os han caído por allí Sergi y aún hace falta más agua...
Digo yo que será porque en esos otros sitios apenas llovió, porque sino... :Confused: 
Bueno esperemos que para lo que queda de mes, las lluvias o las nieves sean generosas por la zona.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Parece increíble... con las peazo lluvias que os han caído por allí Sergi y aún hace falta más agua...
> Digo yo que será porque en esos otros sitios apenas llovió, porque sino...
> Bueno esperemos que para lo que queda de mes, las lluvias o las nieves sean generosas por la zona.
> Un saludo.


El Gállego y el Cinca están muy lejos de la zona de Cataluña donde ha llovido en abundancia.
Hace falta lluvia generalizada y no concentrada, para poder aprovecharla bien.
Fíjate en esta semana pasada con lo que ha llovido y la bajada que ha habido en el agua embalsada a nivel estatal.
A veces el árbol no nos deja ver el bosque.

----------

